# CHECKLIST: What will you do when...



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

CHECKLIST:

What will you do when....


The toilet paper runs out?
Your flashlight batteries are dead?
You run out of soap?
You run out of toothpaste?
Your meds run out?
Your car won't run (EMP takes it out, or there is no gasoline)
All your frozen foods defrost?
The lights won't come on?

Some food for thought. We lived off the grid for several years, in what most people would consider primitive conditions. The first thing we did was dig an out house. (I can give you some tips on that... the person digging should dig until they can no longer see over the edge of the hole, i.e., about 5-6 feet deep. And don't worry about the seething mass of worms that develop after a while; they break down the waste and eliminate the odor.)

These questions (above) are some we all need to consider. If you know, without a doubt, that in a shtf situation you will eventually run out of toilet paper, what will you do then? We need to practice some of these when-it-runs-out skills now, or at the very least run through the scenario in our mind, so we will be ready.

A really serious one is, what do you do when your meds run out? Maybe you should be weaning yourself off them now, before you're put in a situation where you have to do it cold-turkey.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Starcreek said:


> What will you do when....



The toilet paper runs out? Listen to wife's complaining. 
Your flashlight batteries are dead? Listen to wife's complaining. 
You run out of soap? Listen to wife's complaining. 
You run out of toothpaste? Listen to wife's complaining. 
Your meds run out? Throttle the wife.
Your car won't run (EMP takes it out, or there is no gasoline) Cancel the car insurance.
All your frozen foods defrost? Wash out the freezer.
The lights won't come on? Cross off from list of bills to be paid, "Electric"


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Starcreek said:


> CHECKLIST:
> 
> What will you do when....
> 
> ...


I would really miss OTC pain killers & anti inflammatories. After a long day of manual labor doing tasks you don't do often, it sure is nice to have Motrin to ease the pain & stiffness. I wonder if I could talk hubby into going to massage school? .


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Starcreek said:


> CHECKLIST:
> 
> What will you do when....
> 
> ...


These are good questions and food for thought. I often think that SHTF is not going to be a year off from being able to shop. I wonder about these very possibilities.

In this vein, I think about scenes I have seen in various movies, such as The Road. I think about what will happen to the whole earth if we are off-line long enough for all nuclear plants to spew their poison. I think about the earth being poisoned by the radiation, making it impossible to grow anything for how many years for anyone who MIGHT have survived all that radiation. I think about the earth looking gray, as it did in The Road. I think about the possibilities of going back to the days when there was no technology or automation including no cars or drivable vehicles except those that are man powered. I think about having just our knowledge and what little we have accumulated now in goods. I think about people who want to live with just their family in their BOL, prepped for only themselves. I think about people who have one year's worth of food and what they will do when that is all gone. I think about the wandering thugs that will do their best to take out the prepared people in order to take what we might have. I think about the possibility of living quietly for days in a hiding place, in order to not be detected by people who will want to take us out. I think about the potential of time after it all goes up of all rubber tires having disintegrated and people being left with metal rims or wheels. I think of a time when all clothing is worn out. I think of the possibility of the waters of the earth being poisoned in their banks. I think of the air we breathe being full of toxins.

In regards to running out of toilet paper, many of us have an alternative prepared. It is certainly not how we prefer it, or what we are accustomed to, but it is better than using your left hand, as they do in part of our world. We have flannel cloths made for this purpose. How much is too much? How much is enough?

Soap--we can learn to make it. It is doable.

Toothpaste--a luxury item. There are many alternatives, including baking soda. Baking soda is available in 7 pound bags at Costco and Sam's Club and other places. It is a good investment to have in your preps because it has many purposes as well.

Meds--a sad time. That is a tough one. The best I can think of is when at all possible, find natural alternatives. I know that will not work in all cases, but it is a possibility for some.

Lights won't come on? Time to live with the rhythm of the earth as people did for centuries before us. Lights in homes have only become common in the last century.

Batteries dead in your flashlight? Prepare with lots of lanterns, enough for at least one for each family member, maybe two. And then, the wicks and oil will eventually run out, but do have the potential for being found or made, if and when we figure it out. Someone in my neighborhood used lanterns at their wedding, and then gave away all 14 of them. Guess who owns them now? They are not high quality, but they are better than nothing, especially along side my other oil lamps and lanterns. They are made of metal and glass and that makes them okay. How many BIC lighters and matches should we have for ten or twenty years worth?

Frozen food defrosted? I sure hope everyone has really prepared for this possibility. I use my freezers and they are usually pretty full, but I have alternatives. I prefer fresh food; frozen is in second place; followed by canned and then dehydrated and dried. Personally, I am more concerned about having more than a year's worth of food stored, with variety and seasonings to create more variety. I am concerned about having a well stocked seed bank with lots of variety and enough quantity to keep myself and my family fed.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

What will you do when....
The toilet paper runs out? Use rags.
Your flashlight batteries are dead? Recharge with solar, candles, oil lamps, coleman lanterns, propane lanterns, steal more wax from the bees.
You run out of soap? make more
You run out of toothpaste? My dentist told me to quit using toothpaste and to just brush, it seems to be working for me. My body will not tolerate toothpaste.
Your meds run out? Grow my own pain meds (weed). Control my diabetes with diet as much as possible.
Your car won't run (EMP takes it out, or there is no gasoline) Stay home or walk if necessary.
All your frozen foods defrost? Fire up the canner, both of them.
The lights won't come on? Listen to TheLazyL's wife being channeled through my own.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

What will you do when....

The toilet paper runs out? have cardboard boxes full of old cotton shirts, towels, etc--some even cut in squares for use--yes, bathroom use 
Your flashlight batteries are dead? solar charger,...candles, lanterns for lighting, gallons of camp oil...tech?? if it is really bad, there will be none 
You run out of soap? I have gallons of liquid detergent bought @$1 each--will work for many uses 
You run out of toothpaste? not gonna happen...stored shoe boxes full, but then...baking soda, yes, stored in buckets
Your meds run out? don't take any @ age 66..so?? stored vitamins and herbs
Your car won't run (EMP takes it out, or there is no gasoline) bicycle with Radio Flyer for hauling most things
All your frozen foods defrost? Give to neighbors if they have fire available for cooking
The lights won't come on? check above under batteries! 

It's called stockpiling..if my supply runs out we have much bigger problems to worry about.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Adapt! Everything on the list is a modern innovation. Primitive people lived just fine without them. We will too. 

P. S. I'll be keeping my wife thank you!!! She's already an expert at living without all of those things. Plus, look at the freedom ... no bills, no insurance payments, no IRS ... FREEDOM!!!!!


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

-watch all the fancy people learn that their world was fluff.
-Make machines function, people invented machines due to need, surely someone can fix or modify already existing ones. 
- watch people learn what food is really worth.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

"fancy people"
:rofl:


----------



## DrPrepper (Apr 17, 2016)

Starcreek said:


> CHECKLIST:
> 
> What will you do when....
> 
> ...


Good questions, and many good answers already posted. I have a bucket of old washcloths put aside if my stock of TP runs out. They can be washed, sanitized, and reused.

As for digging outhouses, I highly recommend you have a paper version of the army FM21-10 Field Hygiene and Sanitation. You can download it here: https://www.uscrow.org/downloads/Military SOP Manual/fm21_10 Field Hygiene and Sanitation.pdf

This manual provides lots of information on safe ways to dig a variety of latrines, as well as other great info for healthy living in a grid-down situation.

Lots of alternatives to flashlights- candles, lanterns, solar lights- I have a bunch of new landscaping solar lights put aside- in the event of no batteries, these make good low level lighting in the house and can be recharged daily (as long as the sun is shining!)

Soap and toothpaste are reproducible commodities, as long as you know how! My SHTF binders have explicit directions in the event I need to do this!

As for meds running out, I think it may be dangerous to wean yourself off of certain meds, and you should definitely talk to your health care provider before doing this. Instead of weaning off all meds, perhaps it may be better to improve the condition for which you need the meds. For example, I have hypertension. I am trying to lose weight, because I know a lot of my blood pressure issues are related to being overweight. Type 2 diabetics can possibly do the same thing- along with improved diet and exercise to decrease the need for oral anti-hyperglycemics. If you take a medication to regulate your heart rate, or for certain mental illnesses, talk to your physician before you decrease these meds. The point of prepping is staying alive with quality to your life, right? No point to quitting meds if you can't live or function without them! Also, you should investigate naturopathic remedies in place of alleopathic ones, as it is probably easier to grow Echinacea than Nyquil! Most healthcare providers can offer naturopathic suggestions for you.

Frozen foods can be canned or dried or eaten quickly - and since power outages are pretty common here, I keep frozen bottles of water in the freezer to keep things cold in the event of a failure.

Thanks, Starcreek, for a really thought-provoking question!


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

What will you do when....


The toilet paper runs out?mom bought some dust rags.i consider them as sorry excuses for dust rags..
Your flashlight batteries are dead?solar charger.
You run out of soap?so only wash if need be.but shampoo works great,especially with grease,oil and gas
You run out of toothpaste?so use brush with no toothpaste
Your meds run out?i only take pain killers.i can live with-out them..
Your car won't run (EMP takes it out, or there is no gasoline)there's 3 horse's on the property.and i plan on getting a bicycle first chance i get.
All your frozen foods defrost?start canning big time.
The lights won't come on?flashlights,lanterns,candles,oil lamps.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

Starcreek said:


> CHECKLIST:
> 
> What will you do when....
> 
> ...


WalMart
WalMart
WalMart
WalMart
WalMart
Warranty
Big picnic for all my family (and friends....both of them)
Pay the Bill

Just kidding. I'm curious as to why there's not been a mention of corn cobs.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

labotomi said:


> WalMart
> WalMart
> WalMart
> WalMart
> ...




Corn cobs and old catalogs used to do the trick. I have used newspaper before, but sooner or later even that runs out.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

As for "burning things to make light", that's not always sustainable. I've found the tall glass catholic candles for 99 cents, and they last a very long time. They are a good starting pint, but don't last forever.

Other fats: "Can be" burned for light, but really - you will need them for soap making.

Anyone who plans to use propane, kerosene, or Coleman fuel for lighting is going to find out very quickly how obsolete those fuels will become (fast!) as they don't last very long in that application. They are best suited for other purposes. In my off-grid cabin, I do of course use a radiant "sunflower" propane heater for 5-10 minutes to keep me warm while I get the wood stove going.

A 12 volt solar system is so cheap and easy to build, there is so, so, so, so little reason for someone to not have one. Small electrical appliances, like blenders, coffee grinders, hand mixers, vacuum cleaners, etc. all are JUST SO CONVENIENT! These things are huge "labor savers"... freeing up *precious time* that you need instead to fix that goat pen, or the leaky shop roof, or cut firewood, or sharpen the scythe or whatever.

Unless you have 14 kids to help with all manual chores (I do not) - you need to think of ways to save time, and save labor. 
Time is precious. 
If you are trying to get started homesteading for REAL like I am, you find yourself always needing more time to do everything. 
A 12 volt solar system has it's limits, but if you have a good car battery (or 2, or 3) that you can use, it will make your life SO MUCH EASIER.

Don't put much stock in the little solar path lights, they don't have a great shelf life or useful life. They are better than nothing, but your money is WELL better spent with different (more effective and reliable) lighting.

One other thing I cannot over-emphasize from living off-grid is your water supply. WATER WATER WATER WATER WATER!! 
Some people have ONE (maybe two) "back up plans" if their water source (Usually municipal supply, or private well). This is not realistic at all - - you need like 6 or 7 backup plans to your water supply, because you can GUARANTEE that "Plans A, B, and C" will all fail at some point. 
Count all the "failure points" in your plan.
The people that say "Oh, no problem - I have a generator to run my well pump" make me laugh the hardest - - I see a dozen failure points right there in that one scenario:
1) Generator won't start
2) gas is bad, rain water in gas
3) Out of gas, gas is stolen
4) lightning strikes well pump (hey, it happens)
5) plumbing breaks (even when non SHTF, so...)
6) well runs dry (you never know)
7) well water goes sour or gets tainted
8) generator gets stolen
9) electrical connector or breaker gets fried
10) pressure switch fails
11) generator runs but doesn't make power
12) generator runs fine for a minute then quits
13) generator runs fine, but well pump wont pump for some weird reason

I could go on and on..... but I will GUARANTEE you this: Multiple failures can and will occur when you expect one "method" to always work, an then one day it doesn't. Unless you have several back-ups plans, you are in trouble.
Even a good rainwater catchment system needs a fair bit of maintenance. I have found you CANNOT got cheap on gutters and spouts. My first gutter and spout system was reclaimed materials I got off a house being torn down, and though it was cheap (free) and never "hard failed", it was a never ending source of "little things" that over time I seemed to always be chasing after. Even in dry Texas heat, I have found that even a MEDIOCRE rainwater catchment is a HUGE mega lifesaver. It has been one of the best investments I have ever made. I currently store about 4500 gallons in 13 tanks, and I will be adding more capacity as it makes itself available (I'm always looking for good deals).

I Challenge ANYONE to turn off their water main for 30 days, and employ your "Plan A". You need to find the problem sources/failure points. This is essential, because when a problem arises, you just turn the main valve back on until the problem is fixed. But you need to learn what those problems are (and there will be) ahead of time, now - before you truly need it. Doing the same exercise with power will probably be much more dramatic (especially if you have big-draw items, like electric hot water or electric stove)... but get your water issues sorted out first, and once you get that relatively "fail safe", then figure out what you need to live 30 days without grid power.

Practice, and test. 
Practice, and test. 
Practice, and test. Even the best plans and equipment are worthless if you are trying to figure out how to assemble it and operate it when you really needed it.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

@Linctex you give another example of how living the "homestead" lifestyle fully is the only real way to be prepared and as you point out there will be lots of problems.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm pretty well covered for those events...but, my husband is on day 18 of a brain surgery due to a fall from a seizure--he will die if he doesn't get his meds...seizures every 10 minutes will kill him.
I try to save half of his prescription, but the dumb*** must have told he was taking half and his last bottle says 1/2 a day!! He has never taken that low a dosage--he must have been trying to wean himself off and didn't think he was having seizures--well, darn it--he knows now!!!!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

The toilet paper runs out? Use the hundreds of flannel "wipes" I made when Roo was a baby.
Your flashlight batteries are dead? Use the shake lights and crank lanterns not to mention the fuel lanterns and candles.
You run out of soap? Make more.
You run out of toothpaste? Baking soda or make some 'tooth' soap.
Your meds run out? I take thyroid meds so not having my meds just means my thyroid will not function at 100%.
Your car won't run (EMP takes it out, or there is no gasoline) Walk, ride our bikes or rig up a wagon with horses.
All your frozen foods defrost? Eat that food first and can what we can't eat fast enough.
The lights won't come on? See above under batteries.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

JayJay said:


> I'm pretty well covered for those events...but, my husband is on day 18 of a brain surgery due to a fall from a seizure--he will die if he doesn't get his meds...seizures every 10 minutes will kill him.
> I try to save half of his prescription, but the dumb*** must have told he was taking half and his last bottle says 1/2 a day!! He has never taken that low a dosage--he must have been trying to wean himself off and didn't think he was having seizures--well, darn it--he knows now!!!!


Wow how can medical/ pharma professionals let someone who has a brain related injury self decide their dosage. 
You would think that they would want you to have some extra on hand just in case a natural or manmade disaster hits (that never ever happens does it?)
I have had to fight with pharmacists to get them to give me the whole prescription for topical salve, I ask them if they would like to pay for the fuel for me to drive 60 miles to refill my prescription.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Tirediron said:


> Wow how can medical/ pharma professionals let someone who has a brain related injury self decide their dosage. ...


I'm evidently not understanding your question. How does one guaranty the patient takes their medication as prescribed?

My mother has her pills laid out for her in a daily pill organizer with the time each pill is to be taken on the corresponding lid. When she does as prescribed she has a good week. Unfortunately she then either cuts back on the dosages or not at all. We believe she is putting the untaken pills back into the prescription bottle because the counts don't match.

So if you have a method (short of tying a patient in their bed and forcing the medication down their throats) I would be overjoyed to hear it!


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

If there is ever anything happens that means people are on their own for a length of time those on medication will be at a disadvantage. Most doctors will make the prescription for a 3 month period if asked. Soon after you began getting a e month supply of your medication you should keep a 3 month supply in reserve. This means filling your prescription early until you can fill your prescription when you are down to a 3 month supply.


----------



## Tank_Girl (Dec 26, 2011)

What will you do when....

The toilet paper runs out? I have flannel and polar fleece squares cut that I can sanitize in a nappy bucket next to the toilet. I also have about 5 years worth the phone books stored up as a toilet paper sub.
Your flashlight batteries are dead? I have Solar Luci and Nokero lights that I use every night instead of mains powered lights. They are very, very good and because they give off a softer light I find I'm sleeping better. I also have a stockpile of candles.
You run out of soap? I have a huge stock pile of soap in various forms from dish liquid, to powdered to bar. I'm growing soapwort because it has a richer, stronger lather than soapnuts.
You run out of toothpaste? Bi-carb soda or Salt. Salt makes a very good dry toothpaste and tastes a lot better than bi-carb.
Your meds run out? I'm growing feverfew, cat mint, yarrow and rue, valerian, poppy and a range of other medicinal herbs
Your car won't run (EMP takes it out, or there is no gasoline)Walk or bike. I'm in the process of building an electric bike that is recharged by a solar system.
All your frozen foods defrost? Can them up. I'm in the process of canning my freezer contents anyway. My empty freezer would make an awesome worm bin SHTF.
The lights won't come on? I'm A-OK with that and I'd probs. get more done. I'm slowing building a solar system. I'm saving like mad for the battery bank which is the final component I need and I can start the build.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

TheLazyL said:


> I'm evidently not understanding your question. How does one guaranty the patient takes their medication as prescribed?
> 
> My mother has her pills laid out for her in a daily pill organizer with the time each pill is to be taken on the corresponding lid. When she does as prescribed she has a good week. Unfortunately she then either cuts back on the dosages or not at all. We believe she is putting the untaken pills back into the prescription bottle because the counts don't match.
> 
> So if you have a method (short of tying a patient in their bed and forcing the medication down their throats) I would be overjoyed to hear it!


No I don't, what I was reffering to was that it sounded to me that they changed his dosage because he said he took 1/2 the dose.

Elders are very crafty at not taking their medications and are very proud to show off their methods to those that they know won't rat them out.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

I maybe mistaken but I think I fact checked this idea, I saw once that in the early 1700's(?) what was used for toothpaste was soot. Makes sense as it is an easy abrasive, good for cleaning glass in your stove, obviously it's not minty fresh and turns your mouth black until rinsed but if I don't have soot on hand I got bigger problems than not having toothpaste.


----------

